# DAMMAM | AbdulKarim Tower | 150m | 492ft | 35 fl | U/C



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

From the Saudi forum 



MUHA said:


> UAE-based Dewan Architects & Engineers has been awarded a contract to design and supervise the construction of a tilted 150m-high tower in Dammam, Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Serving as a headquarters for building material supplier Al-Abdulkarim Holding, the 35-floor tower will contain a total built-up area of 54,846m2.
> 
> ...


----------



## NORMANULIS (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

very beautiful !!


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

From the Saudi Forum new renders 



MUHA said:


> Developer invites contractors to prequalify for Dammam tower
> Source


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

Work started pictures From *mohanned jamal* Saudi forum
.
.
.
.

.

.

.

.
.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

This tower is U/C ages ago


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

mohanned jamal said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

:banana::banana::banana::banana:



mohanned jamal said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...





mohanned jamal said:


> >>>
> >>
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

lady gaga said:


> Update taken today 5th of August by me iPhone 6 there work is pretty fast uno ����



:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

The construction of this project is progressing really fast


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Can someone please change the status to U/C


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

Really nice tower.
I like the distinct styles, it looks like three ultra-slim towers stuck next to one another. 3-in-1, can't get a better deal than that!


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

^^ exactly and its location is perfect as well as its lying in one of the main highways that links the 2 cities Dammam and Khobar


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

*Update taken by me yesterday* 








post a picture


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

upload img


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

upload img


----------



## Ashaq Zada (Oct 5, 2015)

*progress of the project*

The working progress of this tower is very fast and have a good quality.


----------

